# Question about DTS and Digipatch Transfers



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone. 
I'm currently in the process of improving production, So I came to the idea of new techniques for making plasisol heat transfers. I'm interested in DTS technology and I was wondering if you have already met with DIGIPATCH Transfers (check: Digipatch plastisol transfer) 

Plastisol transfers are brilliant, tough and stretchy. Combine these features with high-resolution, photo-realistic digital printing and you get Digipatch.

Is there a difference between DTS and DIGIPATCH?
Is that the same process?

I'm thinking this way, on the special paper you print a specific motive in full color (with inkjet or laser printer?), then you screenprint plastisol above (only TF color or Waterbased + adhesive?)

Any informations will be great.
Thanks a lot


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I know DST but not DTS.

I only believe in true DST system, with waterbased white backing. (more durable, can withstand industrial wash with the right adhesive)

The others that use plastisol are less durable in my opinion, but cheaper to produce, far cheaper ink, and ok for promotional product (in my opinion, I tested a loooot)

But both starts with a laser printer, then 

true DST --> waterbased white cure, then printing adhesive cure (2 screens + 1 more for sublimation anti bleeding layer on polyester garment)

others ---> plastisol then adhesive powder (only 1 screen)


A Belgium company sells what I called not true DST system.


----------



## kapaz (Oct 12, 2014)

jgabby said:


> I know DST but not DTS.
> 
> I only believe in true DST system, with waterbased white backing. (more durable, can withstand industrial wash with the right adhesive)
> 
> ...


Hello
I have made lots os experiences and tests with the DST.
I use a Xerox to print the transfert sheets and after i screen print a opaque white of plastisol ink mixed with 10% DST catalyst.
After 60 seconds at 140 degrees for dry.
The probleam is that i don`t get vivide colours and the colours i get in the printed paper are not the same then in the transfered textil.
Have you the same issue ?
Thanks


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

jgabby said:


> I know DST but not DTS.


The OP may be talking about what many of us call DTG. I remarked about DTS in another thread not too long ago and was informed it referred to Direct To Shirt.


----------



## kapaz (Oct 12, 2014)

DTG is direct to garment printing , with a ink jet printer .
DST is a brand that produces in Europe a catalyst , that mixed with plastisol white ink , can be printed by screen printing on a laser printed transfert , to transfert to textil garments with a heat press.


----------

